# Bettas series...



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Pals!
I decide to variegate your cichlid mania with some different shots ... :idea: 
I hope much from You are fans of these fishes also and will be satisfy taking a look at series of my Bettasâ€¦
Let begin with my stunning favorite male - Betta â€œCrown tailâ€


----------



## finz

Nice bettas!


----------



## SinisterKisses

Very nice...crowntails have always been my favorite, but they're hard to find here locally.


----------



## Stoolpie

Holy sh.....ut the door! Beautiful, and great photos!


----------



## Adrenna

Wow!


----------



## straitjacketstar

That's a very nice butterfly  .


----------



## racingringer29

Wow, stunning fish and shots

How have you kept two males together? i thought they kill each other? Hence their name?


----------



## princer7

Very nice pics!!! Do you have a gallery of all your pictures. I would really enjoy seeing more. :wink:


----------



## Addicted_2_Africans

Awesome bettas! I'd love to get some only if their lifespan wasn't so short.


----------



## finz

racingringer29 said:


> Wow, stunning fish and shots
> 
> How have you kept two males together? i thought they kill each other? Hence their name?


The caption above the picture states that they were only together long enough for a photo - he doesn't keep them together - as you say, they would fight til one is dead.


----------



## cichlidaholic

Very, very nice shots of some really beautiful fish!

Kim


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for the comments,* Pals !*

Now I want to share what a big nice surprise gave me yesterday some of my Bettas â€" exactly on my Birthday:


















































































Enjoy!


----------



## straitjacketstar

Wonderful photos! Oh if only I had your skill...and equipment.  
Incredible! Make sure you keep this thread updated with photos of the fry.


----------



## cody6766

can a female be kept with a male for good or is it just a temp thing before he gets all agressive again and fights her off? I bet my 2 males wouldn't mind some company if they do that kind of thing


----------



## Skimboarder_07

just curious do you ever sell the offspring??? and if soo for how much do u sell them for or how much does a store sell them for???


----------



## matpreec

Incredible photographs!

Great to see another type of fish here


----------



## sfcallen

I am at a loss for words to describe what I have seen :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

That are few recent shots of other my Bettas:




























That was my â€œWhite Princeâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

Iâ€™m too much busy lately, but here is a little update on this topic of mine.
This* â€œCrown tailâ€*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is few more of this handsome Guy:




























Inspiring of his amazing tail I was improvising a littleâ€¦








And see what may be will happened, if you burn it upâ€¦








*
BETTAS Fire:
*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is another my Handsome "Crown Tail" Guy :


----------



## heylady

Absolutely beautiful!! :thumb:


----------



## nicholas316

they sell them for 3.99$ in big als, there beautiful fish.....there fins/tail that is. there face is ooogly


----------



## JoeC66

Awesome pix!

I have been thinking about getting one of these. What size tank do you keep them in?


----------



## AQUASAUR

I was keeping always through the years a dozen of Bettas, separately in my community tanks,
but I had stop to breed them at the last yearsâ€¦
May be the mean reason is that they import mostly the malesâ€¦
and I donâ€™t wanna cross some special specimens male with the simple and natural femaleâ€¦
Usually, I add a simple female to some Handsome Guyâ€¦
just to keep him in great condition and just for my pleasure, to watch those amazing breeding ritualâ€¦
Here is one of my modest female:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

ok let me ask you a question i am astonished by your work and bettas. can i keep a male and female in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Yes, you may keep Them together in a 10 gallon tankâ€¦  
but some hiding places inside for the females securityâ€¦are advisable!

And here is a close up of other my double tail â€œWhite Princeâ€


----------



## finz

Nice photos Hristo! Have you ever purchased from Thai breeders? You can buy sibling females along with the males frequently.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

i love it i keep looking at that betta fire awesome work 5 thumbs up


----------



## CDMOK

Hristo,

Once again, you stun us with your photography. Amazing.

We sell many Bettas where I work, and our crowntails are very beautiful. There are many show-quality males there, just stuck in those little cups. It kills me to see them lazing around all day when I know they could be properly shown off if only the right person came in and got them. Beautiful fish.

I've read that the average lifespan of Bettas is only about 1.5 - 2 years though? This has made me reluctant to buy one. I get very attached :? How old are your guys?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

well our family had one in a 10 gallon for about 5 years :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3

I have had a couple live longer than 4 years and the females live longer!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah...it's Christmas now...and somehow, that Betta male looks to me more like a glowing ball from the Christmas three decoration...


----------



## BoostedX

I just have a quick question.. I am wanting to set up a fully planted 10g tank with a betta in it. I was wondering if i could put some cherry shrimp in there with him for more movement in the tank. I just hate to have one fish in a tank.


----------



## finz

Cherry shrimp should really have their own tank.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, James is absolutely right !

Here is one more interesting pose of that Fellow:


----------



## finz

Wow! I love that one!


----------



## mbudd

i use to breed bettas fantastic pictures makes me want to start again but it wasnt worth it to me .all the jars i collected still in stock lfs only gave 1 dollar for males did not want females no demand for them great for you mbudd


----------



## AQUASAUR

A couple more impressive poses of the last Halfmoon Fellow:


----------



## ramcrazy

WOW WOW WOW 

I was wondering if you get the chance, could you post a pic of your tank as a whole. I have a empty 10g tank just sitting around waiting to be used. This has certainly inspired me. but I am just curious as to how you set everything up.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## pomi

Here is my Super Delta in his red robe.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Nice shots, mate! Thanks for sharing!

One more Crowntail Betta Handsome Guy:


----------



## beccam

You are fantastic. At breeding and taking photos! I absolutely love looking at you pictures!!!
=D>


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more of my handsome Crowntail Betta males:


----------



## cichlid-gal

How beautiful...love that red and blue combo and his display is exquisite.... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## AQUASAUR

One of my Handsome Red Betta males:


----------



## metricliman

Nice VT. Why is it in the CA section?


----------

